# Vaya con Dios Toledo Blue Metallic...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Orient Blue has made a comeback for
E39's last hurrah!


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Jon,

Whaddya mean? Are you saying that OB is available on the 2003 E39?

Sam


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kneebiters said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Whaddya mean? Are you saying that OB is available on the 2003 E39?
> 
> Sam *


For the remainder of production, Orient Blue (317) has replaced
Toledo Blue (482).


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Woohoo! I've been struggling over color, and OB was the one I really wanted. I'm changing my order.

p.s. why did this happen? did they run out of paint?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kneebiters said:


> *Woohoo! I've been struggling over color, and OB was the one I really wanted. I'm changing my order.
> 
> p.s. why did this happen? did they run out of paint? *


Dunno why...
:dunno:

Only March production onward, though.

Orient Blue now also on E65 models.


----------



## bimmer12 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Orient Blue*

I have been waiting for OB to return and didn't think it would.. I know some people like Toledo Blue but Orient Blue is just such a beautiful color on the 5'er... I am so happy!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Is Toledo still availabe on the E65, or has it been eliminated altogether?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *Is Toledo still availabe on the E65, or has it been eliminated altogether? *


still available.

when did orient blue become available for the e65?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *still available.
> 
> when did orient blue become available for the e65? *


March production...


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

:bow: 

Thanks for the heads up Jon! I just called my dealer and he confirmed that OB is available for the E39 March production run. I flipped my order from Silver/Black to Orient Blue/Sand, and added Xenons for good measure. The order now stands:

2003 530i (no Bangle Butts please)
Orient Blue Exterior
Sand Leather Interior
Premium
Sports
Cold Weather
Xenons

97 days, 4 hours until pickup time...


----------

